
It's time to stop pre-ordering games - JayOtter
http://www.joelotter.com/2015/11/07/stop-preordering.html
======
cm2187
I don't see your point. Whether you pre order or not you never know if you
will like something until you try it. What solves that is demos, which are
available with most major pre ordered games.

~~~
strangecasts
What about reviews?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
My understanding of reviews is there's a lot of payola going on.

